# What Books Are On Your Wish List?



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

David already got everyone thinking about Chrsitmas. Some of us already have a growing wish list of culinary things. I am curious as to what books are on everyone's wish list.

Sis


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I want the new Webster's Culinary Arts dictionary. and a new Harley-Davidson Softtail RS Limited Edition.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

David,

Is the Webster's Culinary Arts dictionary anything like the Oxford or the Larousse?

Sisi


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Unfortunately, Christmas is on hold this year since I am getting married Dec. 30th. But, if anyone would like to contribute to my cookbook collection I would really like both the Oxford Compainions, plus any OLD cookbooks. Right now my oldest book is from 1877 and I would like to get some from even further back.


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

Sisi, 
"The Webster's New World Dictonary of Culinary Arts," is like "The Food Lover's Companion". Except alittle bigger. The Webster's cost $25:95. and the Food lover's is $13:95.
I use the Websters at home and use the Food Lovers at work and in the car, because it fits in my box.
D


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Two on my wish list are "A Mediterranean Feast" and "Savoring Spain and Portugal"


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Dlee, next time I am at the bookstore I will have to check those books out.


Sisi


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Sandy,

Until you can get the cookbook, here's a recipe from it:

Make Parmigiano-Reggiano cups to hold the mousse.

For the goat cheese mousse:
6 ounces fresh goat cheese (or other soft goat cheese) 
4 to 6 tablespoons heavy cream
1 tablespoon minced Italian parsley
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

Procedure: 
Place the goat cheese in a food processor and process (depending
on the cheese used, it may look smooth or crumbly). 

Pour 1/4 cup of the cream through the feed tube and continue to
process until the mixture is smooth but will hold a shape when piped;
if necessary, add a little more cream. Add the parsley and salt and
pepper to taste and mix just to combine. Taste and adjust the
seasoning. 

The mousse can be refrigerated for 2 to 3 days; let stand at room
temperature for about 30 minutes to soften slightly before piping. 

Place the mousse in a pastry bag fitted with a medium star tip. Pipe 2 to 3 teaspoons of mousse into each parmesan crisp and serve.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Chez Panisse Cafe Cookbook 
by Alice L. Waters, David Tanis, Fritz Streiff


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

I just saw a "Charlie Trotter Cooks at Home". I saw a primer on Indian ingredients that I'd like. Then I would like this book I saw about an organic farmer; Alice Waters wrote the forward. Oh, and Maida Heater's Cookies book.
Then a bunch of computer books. Computer books are a lot more expensive than cookbooks, let me tell you. And they don't have appetizing pictures!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Sandy,

Sometimes it just takes that little nudge of inspiration! (That and your husband know's he'll reap the rewards!) Congratulations... and it wasn't even Christmas!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

MaryeO,

I can get you the False Tongues and Sunday Bread book for sure, probably the other one with a little time. Are you interested?

Pete,

There is a slim chance I can help you too.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Maryeo,

The pudding book you are looking for, is it the one made by the pudding club of England?


----------

